# Galco Stow n Go IWB Holster... Anyone use one?



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Been thinking about picking up a Galco Stow 'n Go IWB holster for my PM9.
Anyone use one of these? Do you like it? What do you feel the holsters pros and cons are?
I've been looking for one online, but everywhere I've checked has them backordered. Must be a very popular rig!
For $26 it sems like it's the ticket. Now I only have to find one!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm a fan of Galco, but not that particular holster, it's kind of crappy, the leather is paper thin and offers zero natural retention, this is one case where you'd be better served with a Don Hume Clip-on that costs may $5-$10 more and will probably be in stock somewhere. If you are set on the Stow&Go, try OpticsPlanet.


----------



## tduinc (Jan 5, 2012)

I have one for my PM9.........not so great better off with Don Hume..........


----------

